# JBuilder (9 Personal) - Probleme mit Klassen



## frenchCollection (15. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

mir macht kurz vor Abgabe eines Projekts mein JBuilder schlapp. Und das geht so: Mein Projekt hat ca. 20 Klassen und ist eine (mittelgroße) Anwendung mit GUI, Speichern und Threads. Wenn ich nun bei der (schon fortgeschrittenen) Entwicklung auf 'ausführen' (der main-methode) gehe, compiliert er logischerweise alle Klassen durch. Nun erkennt er aber meine Klassen nicht mehr !!!
D.h. er markiert die (eigentlich funktionierenden) Klassen als nicht existent, und zwar die quer durch die ganzen Klassen instantierten Objekte (d.h. verdammt viele) !!!
Erstaunlicherweise verschwindet die '... Klasse x kann nicht gefunden werden' - Meldung, wenn ich die betreffende Klasse im Arbeitsfenster öffne, zu der meldenden Klasse zurückspringe und dort beim Klassennamen einen Buchstaben lösche und wieder hinschreibe. Sehr sehr merkwürdig, das Ganze.
Gehe ich nun erneut auf 'ausführen', dasselbe Spiel siehe oben. Es ist zum Abdrehen.

Ist jemandem ein ähnliches Problem aufgefallen bzw. gibt es eine Lösung?

Bin für alle Antworten dankbar !!!

Viele Grüße, chris


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Aug 2004)

dann kompilier es net mit dem jbuilder sondern direkt über javac.exe

kann es vll. daran liegen dass package anweisungen in den betreffenden klassen fehlen ?


----------



## DP (15. Aug 2004)

ist bei jbuilder "normal". habe schon ein workaround gefunden, der sicherlich nicht das gelbe vom ei ist:

du kompilierst die klassen durch, die keine wieteren von dir instanziieren. dann die klassen, die diese aufruden usw.

irgendwann hat der alle gefressen und jut ist.

evtl. auch mal die projekteingenschaften (pfade etc.) checken


----------

